# Clearance fine china, Pt band



## Anonymous (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm new to the forum, mostly because I've been the one at my company that takes care of all the recycling initiatives, including electronics. I'm starting with fingers and processors from old PCs, and following all of Steve's videos. I'm sure I'll have more questions soon.....

The reason for my first post is to ask... there's a fine china set (45 pc service for 8 with 5 serving pieces) on clearance for $50. It has a fairly sizable Pt band, but... is it worthwhile to harvest? I just got married, so we already have enough china for a while, but the PM value of this _might_ be worth it.

Thoughts/guidance?

-scott


----------



## agpodt77339 (Apr 24, 2008)

Can you post a picture of one of the pieces? Is the band like paint, or is it an actual metal band?


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 24, 2008)

Apparently I jumped too late... all sets are gone now.

For reference, though...


----------

